# Nocked and Aimed at Cancer



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

In February of this year, A good friend of mine was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer. She was given one and a half years to tie up loose ends. However, Carol was not going to go down without a fight. The Dr's hit her with every Chemo coctail the could think of. On Monday June 2nd Carol went in for a check up, The cancer has now moved to her lymphatic system and grown two baseball sized tumors in her liver. At the end of the check up she was told she now has two weeks tops! As you can imagine the family is left with some substansial medical bills! to make things worst, Last month Clint and Carols 7 year old son became sick with a lymph node infection and spent 2 weeks in Primary Childrens hospital ICU and almost resulted in a Heart transplant. The family was very fortunate that everything went well with their son and he is now fully recovered. However financially they are more than hurting.

I felt like there just had to be something that I could do to help. Knowing this family was big into Archery shooting, I began with the ideas. We are hosting a 3D archery shoot at Beehive Wasatch Bowhunters. The admission is $20 a person, we have been able to come up with tons of donations to use in raffle as well as a silent auction items. Everything thus far has been donation, and all proceeds go to the family! Horn hunter will be sponsoring the long shoot event, there will be 3 courses set up and
loads of food! Coke products, Burgers (both beef and buffalo) hot dogs, chips, Fiji Water and much more! This is turning into a must for your summer shooting. Some prizes include 2 one day float trips for 2 people via drift boat on the Green River, A brand new Hoyt Bow, Horn Hunter Packs, $600 credit towards Blue Ridge Taxidermy, Free Game Processing from Clay Meirs,and much much more! Please tell everyone you know and repost on any social media you may be on, Thanks for any Help and sorry if I posted in the wrong section!
Other Sponsors:
BEEHIVE WASATCH BOWHUNTERS! Blue Ridge Taxidermy, Hoyt Archery, Hornhunter Packs, Tarantula Quivers, Aspen Funeral Home, Kings Camo, Camofire, Fiji Water, Frito Lays, Olive Garden, Krispy Kreme, Tire Pros, Coke, Brent Todd wildlife artist, Western river outfitters, Sarah Lee, Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, Gold tip, Bee Stinger, Vortex optics, Mikes Custom Jewlery, Tines up, Extreme Pawn, Clay Meirs Game Processing, Wac Em, Wilde Arrow, Full Draw Archery, Humphries Archery, Consultnet, and more!

I really appreciate all the help and look forward to seeing you all soon!
Ty Glenn


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is awesome! Hope lots of folks show up!!


----------



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

You and me both!! We have piles of good stuff to give away including a 2014 Hoyt Faktor!


----------

